# Our solar system is travelling in a different direction to the Milky Way



## Harpo (Jun 18, 2007)

New Discovery Evidencing Solar System Traveling Different Direction To Milky Way Substantiates Astounding New Theories -- Coming To Be Called The 3 Most Pivotal Discoveries Of Our Time... by #10831

 A new infra red digital survey of the entire sky was made in 2003. Teams from the universities of Virginia and Massachusetts used a supercomputer to sort through half a billion stars to create a -- NEW STAR MAP showing our Solar System to be at the exact nexus crossroads where two galaxies are actually joining.

 Matthew Perkins Erwin, an independent researcher began studying the new map in 2006 and made what are coming to be called the 3 most pivotal discoveries of our time:

DISCOVERY OF MAY 30th 2006: We are from another galaxy in the process of joining with the Milky Way. The Milky Way is actually not our parent galaxy. The mystery of why the Milky Way has always been sideways in the night sky has never been answered -- until now.

 DISCOVERY OF JULY 20th 2006: The overall biggest contributing cause to Global Warming, and the melting of the polar icecaps of -- both -- Earth and Mars is actually caused by our arrival down into the brighter, more energetic equator region of the Milky Way galactic disc as we are coming in from deeper space.

 DISCOVERY OF NOVEMBER 30th 2006: The real reasons for both global warming and the ending of the Mayan calendar in 2012. We are part of a smaller galaxy that the Milky Way has put the 'come hither' on and we are just now coming down even with and going to actually turn and join with the spinning whirlpool Milky Way disc after some 2 billion years of circling around it at a near right angle as part of our parent galaxy called the Sagittarius Dwarf.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 18, 2007)

Crazyness! I'd never even heard of anything like this before...


----------



## Harpo (Jun 18, 2007)

Nor me. We are all aliens from a galaxy beyond the Milky Way


----------



## The Ace (Jun 18, 2007)

Haven't I been saying that for years ?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 18, 2007)

On the other hand, this is almost certainly a hoax.

Try looking at the curezone.com homepage... SPAM!


----------



## mogora (Jun 18, 2007)

Anything that tries to link current events with the 'ending' of the Mayan calendar in 2012 sets off my BS meter big time. **WHOOP** **WHOOP** **WHOOP** **WHOO..

Sorry, I had to shut it off again.

I'd say this is grade A first class quackery.  "Independent researcher" eh?  Let's see some peer reviewed journal articles.

I think this article may be a tad bit more reasonable.


----------



## chrispenycate (Jun 18, 2007)

It's things like the "finally going to make a right angle turn" which shove it into the junk bin for me. Mind you, there are several other little clues that the author doesn't have the first idea abou orbital dynamics, which could possibly hamper him a little in this research.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 19, 2007)

Dang! There goes my "galaxial drift" theory.


----------



## Nik (Aug 21, 2007)

*Our solar system is travelling.*

IIRC, one of the supposed 'extinction cycles' is associated with the Sun's lazy galactic orbit crossing the plane of the Milky Way...

Nothing dramatic, you understand, just a slightly higher probability of eg near-by stars perturbing potential dinosaur-killers into Earth-crossing orbits...


----------



## Spartan27 (Sep 17, 2007)

Harpo said:


> New Discovery Evidencing Solar System Traveling Different Direction To Milky Way Substantiates Astounding New Theories -- Coming To Be Called The 3 Most Pivotal Discoveries Of Our Time... by #10831
> 
> A new infra red digital survey of the entire sky was made in 2003. Teams from the universities of Virginia and Massachusetts used a supercomputer to sort through half a billion stars to create a -- NEW STAR MAP showing our Solar System to be at the exact nexus crossroads where two galaxies are actually joining.
> 
> ...


 
Right we are actually part of a much smaller galaxy called Sagittarius. If you combined this info with ET's you come up with some interesting things.


----------



## mosaix (Sep 17, 2007)

Rane Longfox said:


> Crazyness! I'd never even heard of anything like this before...



That's because you're a normal human being Rane - not a complete loony. The thing's a load of rubbish.


----------



## Spartan27 (Sep 26, 2007)

mosaix said:


> That's because you're a normal human being Rane - not a complete loony. The thing's a load of rubbish.


 
Wasn't it you that said, our technology and our understanding through science teaches us new things everyday...why would this issue be any different....I am just using your logic M.....


----------



## Nik (Sep 27, 2007)

*Yeah, like a valve on a tyre...*

"The mystery of why the Milky Way has always been sideways in the night sky has never been answered -- until now."

Um, it depends on which way you look at it...

Leaving aside minor details like the Earth's axial tilt, the Earth -Moon system's orbital tilt compared to the Sun's equator, precession of both, evolution of orbits etc etc...

Which way a star's axis points surely depends on a lot of factors, and probably begins with whatever peturbation triggered collapse of its primordial gas-cloud. Then you get interaction between sibling proto-stars in cloud. Then you get 3-body interactions which disperse the young stars etc.

One of the headaches for extra-solar planet study is trying to establish which way a candidate star's axis points. Their alignment is essentially random. 

(This, incidentally, discredits Erwin's 'sideways' argument: Where are the distinct populations ?? ; -) 

Unless edge on to us, so you get transits, doppler shifts of single stars are subject to uncertainty in their 'Sine i' correction. Though, IIRC, there's a fair body of data for typical rotation speed given age of star, flariness, fine-splitting of spectral lines etc etc, and corrections are iterative...

Also, IIRC, Sol-system's galactic speed and direction do not fit with it being an interloper from the halo, never-mind one of the globular-clusters or dwarf-galaxies...

My unhappy conclusion is that Mr Erwin is mistaken.


----------



## Dave (Sep 27, 2007)

This guy debunks the theory quite well and investigates where it has originally come from. He also claims that someone purporting to be Matthew Perkins Erwin asked him to remove his comments:
The Accidental Weblog » Studies measuring the speed of ********


mogora said:


> Anything that tries to link current events with the 'ending' of the Mayan calendar in 2012 sets off my BS meter big time. **WHOOP** **WHOOP** **WHOOP** **WHOO..


You have one of those too?


----------

